
Huawei Plans Firefox OS Phone - jnazario
http://allthingsd.com/20130227/huawei-plans-firefox-os-phone-but-ceo-says-unclear-how-consumers-will-take-to-it/
======
hoi
All depends on the carriers pushing the phone. They may say they support the
device, but if they give it no visibility, no one will buy it. Even if there
is visibility, the carriers need to actively sell the phone in the store. The
nokia windows device is a great example of carriers taking the marketing money
and not 'selling' the phone because their sales rep would rather push an
Android or iPhone to you instead.

Conversely, compare that to Bada (Samsung device) which sold 20M units last
year, good carrier relations go a long way.

In this respect, I don't thinik carriers care all that much about Firefox OS,
sure they will support them, but they are more likely to support Tizen with
their marketing dollars because - a) Previous good press from the Nokia N9
which Tizen was borne out of b) Samsung are a excellent counterweight to Apple
and can supply the marketing dollars to back it c) Intel iare helping to push
Tizen d) No major conflicts of interest with carriers (e.g. Microsoft own
skype which is a conflict, Apple directly updates software.. something
carriers don't like)

~~~
compilercreator
About the N9, there is almost no relationship between Meego+Maemo hybrid on N9
and Tizen, except for use of the Linux kernel, despite some claims otherwise.
APIs and most of the libraries appear to be very different. For example, Qt
was the primary native API the N9 but is not supported in the official SDK for
Tizen. Tizen is instead supporting Bada's native APIs.

Further, the critically acclaimed UI on the N9 was a proprietary solution
developed by Nokia and Tizen has a different user interface.

~~~
hoi
Right, hence why it's taken this long to get a new version up and running.
Jolla (Sailfish) imost resemble Meego the most since it's virtually the same
team.

------
kryptiskt
The big risk that I see is that too many of the early FirefoxOS devices will
be super-lowend phones which could gve it a bad reputation that has more to do
with crappy hardware. Apart from the obvious handicap of launching an 1.0
product against competitors that have iterated and polished for several cycles
already.

